#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός Set630R Sokkia 1.500 €

## ΓΕΩΔΑΙΤΗΣ

Γωνιακή Ακρίβεια 6'' (18cc)
Μέτρηση με Πρίσμα : 5.000m
Μέτρηση χωρίς Πρίσμα : 100m
Μνήμη : 10.000 σημείων.
2x Μπαταρία
1x Φορτιστής
1x Καλώδιο Επικοινωνίας
Έλεγχος οργάνου Μάρτιος 2017

Κατάσταση : Σχεδόν αμεταχείριστο !!!

----------

